# Post pics Of Custom Shops and One Off's



## Se7enMeister (Feb 27, 2008)

Ibanez's ESP's Shecters' KXK, Carvin, Something you built
Lets See em ALL!!

Oh and who owns the custom ibanez 7 with a green/black burst with a flamed top and creame pups. i think its b3m or someting like that


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> Oh and who owns the custom ibanez 7 with a green/black burst with a flamed top and creame pups. i think its b3m or someting like that



It's not an Ibanez, though it resembles one. It's b3n if I recall.


----------



## budda (Feb 27, 2008)

now let's see the KxK, steve...


----------



## Kotex (Feb 27, 2008)

technomancer said:


> It's not an Ibanez, though it resembles one. It's b3n if I recall.



Yeah, it's B3n. It's a custom shop replica.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's my Schecter Hellraiser 007 prototype! One of a kind.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 27, 2008)

they made 2 
but yours is the only black one 
B3n's pics arent showing up, but my effing god is that one sexy


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2008)

budda said:


> now let's see the KxK, steve...



Again? Ok


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 27, 2008)

this thread was worth it just for that schecter

...of course the kxk is awesome too


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> they made 2
> but yours is the only black one



 Still means one of a kind! 



7slinger said:


> this thread was worth it just for that schecter
> 
> ...of course the kxk is awesome too



Thanks bro. The KxK is defintely sex as well.


----------



## budda (Feb 27, 2008)

that's more pics then last time, steve! between this and listening to "fortress", im set! lol


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2008)

I just went through and posted the pics from my photo album on here 

I think somebody had asked for pics of the side of the neck, so that's where those came from.

What's funny as hell is when I play it it doesn't register anymore how amazing it looks, then I see the photos and go "Holy shit is that awesome"


----------



## budda (Feb 27, 2008)

when i play my C7 i dont register that it's a 7, then my roomie's guitar-playing boyfriend comes in and eyeballs it (he wants one) and i go "oh yeah.. *chug* that low B " lol


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 27, 2008)

Technomancer, your KxK makes me want an ancient egypt themed guitar, but I don't wanna seem like a fucking copy cat


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2008)

Meh do what you like, it's not like I'm the only guy to use Egyptian themes. There's Karl Sanders from Nile and the Ibanez RG Egypt just to name a few 

If you want a custom with complex inlays though Rob at KxK is the man. There is absolutely no filler around the abalone Eye of Thoth inlay on the body or the KxK logo on the headstock.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 27, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Meh do what you like, it's not like I'm the only guy to use Egyptian themes. There's Karl Sanders from Nile and the Ibanez RG Egypt just to name a few
> 
> If you want a custom with complex inlays though Rob at KxK is the man. There is absolutely no filler around the abalone Eye of Thoth inlay on the body or the KxK logo on the headstock.



True. However, I dunno if I could rationalize the price tag being in college and all. I have enough bills and 2,000+ is a lot for me. All the recent gear I've bought has been from selling old shit. Minimizing my 6 collection and stocking up on 7s. I'm actually totally rethinking my whole Agile custom order now. If I was to get something themed like that, I'd definitely need a jackal head on there somewhere. Hmmm....more damn ideas to kick around now


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2008)

Ain't GAS a bitch?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 27, 2008)

No fucking joke. I'm throwing around so many different ideas at the moment it's not even funny. I'm thinking some concoction of camo and colors of my choice, a white quilted top, and an egypt themed guitar. UUUGGHHH!!!  Good thing I won't really have the money for this shit until summer. Gives me plenty of debate time.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 27, 2008)

That KxK was orgasmic


----------



## noodles (Feb 27, 2008)

MY KxK V7, next to the KxK Sii-7 prototype. Which, incidentally, is coming back my way permanently. 

What Steve said about Rob's inlay work is true. His tolerances are tighter than a virgin before prom night. No filler at all:


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome KxK's there!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2008)

noodles said:


> MY KxK V7, next to the KxK Sii-7 prototype. Which, incidentally, is coming back my way permanently.



Awesome, I was actually pondering calling Rob and seeing what ever happened to that 

So that will bring you to 3 KxKs when your sweet Aero V is ready, correct? Or would it be 4 as if I recall you were picking up one of the Vii-7 prototypes as well


----------



## noodles (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll be at three when the next one is done. I'm just getting the ProtoVii-7 to review, although if I like it, I'm just going to ask Rob how much he wants for it. Unless, of course, he needs it for NAMM, like he did with the Sii-7 prototype.


----------



## noodles (Feb 27, 2008)

Steve, by the way:

SII-7


----------



## Autofate (Feb 28, 2008)

threads like these do nothing to help cure my GAS for more 7s, especially the red sii-7 from KxKs site.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve, your blue KxK is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 28, 2008)

noodles said:


> Steve, by the way:
> 
> SII-7



I liked that Red one with the red tuning machines. A little different and a lot of cool.


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 28, 2008)

downpers (from the esp board) steph baritone with out the reverse headstock i truly love this guitar.









cant remember who's this is?


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 28, 2008)

That looks a lot like Hevy Devy's Horizon 7.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, since you asked, once more won't kill anyone...


----------



## Hexer (Feb 28, 2008)

heffergm said:


>



whoa, carefull man! I dont wanna panic you, but your guitar is on fire!!!


----------



## Hexer (Feb 28, 2008)

ok, big collection of pics:

pics from the building process:

















pics they sent me when it was finished:





























pics I made myself (shitty quallity though...):


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 28, 2008)

That RAN is pure sex


----------



## Ishan (Feb 28, 2008)

Not that rare/custom/7string (there's 200 of those) but here is my main guitar :










Schecter Twin Tribal.


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 28, 2008)

I love how flawless the finish on Ran guitars is! Is it just as good in the flesh?


----------



## Hexer (Feb 28, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> I love how flawless the finish on Ran guitars is! Is it just as good in the flesh?



I'd say so, yes
its really sweet and all smooth and all. our bassist loves touching it lol


whats the difference between the 2 necks on that Schecter? is the upper one a little longer? (seems to me in the pic)


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2008)

noodles said:


> Steve, by the way:
> 
> SII-7



Hehe yeah I saw I made the page 

As for the Vii-7 prototype, if you like it?  That will be four


----------



## b3n (Feb 28, 2008)

heffergm said:


> Well, since you asked, once more won't kill anyone...




OH hell yes, that finish is HOT


----------



## Paul Warren (Feb 28, 2008)

I think this fits this thread even though it's not really a custom shop model. A few years back, I saw the Autumn Redrise color from EB/MM which had been discontinued but had made its way on to a few models. So I talked to my artist relations rep and EB/MM was kind enough to build me one. Thank you! As far as we know, it's the only 7-string JP model in this color. I totally dig it.


----------



## philkilla (Feb 28, 2008)

Some serious couch fucking going on.


EDIT: BTW, it has an M7 in there now too.


----------



## dowenprs (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my pig























Peace

Dan


----------



## sakeido (Feb 28, 2008)

My guitar is not quite as crazy custom as most of these.. but is probably harder to get, and cheaper  






And an older one I had for all of two weeks... the thinnest sounding guitar I have ever owned, even more than the JP7 













And then just for kicks...


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 28, 2008)

dowenprs said:


>




foot on the toilet seat pictures for the win!!


----------



## Hexer (Feb 28, 2008)

philkilla said:


> Some serious couch fucking going on.
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW, it has an M7 in there now too.



great axe! and great about the M7!

that headstock-pic is actually one of the pics I used to tell dariusz what I wanted for my guitar


----------



## drezdin (Feb 28, 2008)

I just finished building this turd


----------



## nikt (Feb 28, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> cant remember who's this is?


That's NILEGUY's guitar, he also ordered Custom tele 7 like steph has got


----------



## philkilla (Feb 28, 2008)

Hexer said:


> great axe! and great about the M7!
> 
> that headstock-pic is actually one of the pics I used to tell dariusz what I wanted for my guitar




haha, awesome.

Pat O'Brien inspired all the way


----------



## Hexer (Feb 28, 2008)

philkilla said:


> haha, awesome.
> 
> Pat O'Brien inspired all the way



yep, thats right, pats axe was one of the several guitars that inspired me for mine


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## dowenprs (Feb 28, 2008)

> That's NILEGUY's guitar, he also ordered Custom tele 7 like steph has got



That one is actually SYL's from the ESP board. Nile did order the tele 7 similar to stefs though.


----------



## b3n (Feb 28, 2008)

My Green Machine.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 28, 2008)

your green *SEX* machine


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 28, 2008)

dowenprs said:


> Here are a few pictures of my pig
> 
> 
> Peace
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!
HOWD YOU GET THE SHE-CAMO?

i thought they only made one for stephen, or did they do a small run of em??


----------



## dowenprs (Feb 28, 2008)

I just ordered it from the ESP Custom Shop. Mine is a little different from stephens too.



Peace

Dan


----------



## budda (Feb 28, 2008)

dan, you do have a very nice ESP


----------



## dowenprs (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks man! I love it, worth every penny and more.



Peace

Dan


----------



## phantaz (Feb 28, 2008)

I just posted these pics in a different thread a couple of days ago but here you go. Another Pat O'Brien inspired 7 string custom V.


----------



## budda (Feb 28, 2008)

too many BCR's, let's see some superstrat sechs! or better yet.. singlecuts!


----------



## drezdin (Feb 28, 2008)

Not a single cut, but very very different.
I said I wouldn't post this here, but what the hell


----------



## phantaz (Feb 28, 2008)

budda said:


> too many BCR's, let's see some superstrat sechs! or better yet.. singlecuts!


----------



## budda (Feb 28, 2008)

phantaz said:


>





i like curves, so sue me 

drez, i like that! only iffy on taht weird "light bar" and the 2 xmas buttons, but i like it! and now i know what a trans white finish would look like.


----------



## drezdin (Feb 28, 2008)

Not a light bar. 
A ribbon controller for controlling fx processors and the buttons are another controller and a kill switch. Same stuff on the one I posted earlier that I built


----------



## shadowgenesis (Feb 28, 2008)

drezdin said:


> I just finished building this turd



that thing is fuckin COOL. and i love the other one too.

and, of course, that green guitar is.. wow


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh I forgot... still in progress and will have a black burst to cover the blemish by the control switch, reversed headstock blank ebony board neck with matching flame on the headstock


----------



## Hexer (Feb 29, 2008)

b3n said:


>



green is not really my favourite color normaly, but that is just hot!!


drezdin:
ribbon controller, huh? I have an idea in my head but could you explain how it works and what you do with it?


----------



## dpm (Feb 29, 2008)

Hexer said:


> drezdin:
> ribbon controller, huh? I have an idea in my head but could you explain how it works and what you do with it?



+1 fill us in


----------



## drezdin (Feb 29, 2008)

I use it to control effects parameters in real time.... like changing delay feedback, fading in fx or changing pitch of a pitchtransposer.

It is a voltage control strip. Some effects processors have voltage control inputs for you to control effects settings with a volume type expression pedal. This works in the same way, but much more fun 

I also use one of the buttons for the same purpose, but instead of a variable rate, it only goes from on to off.

hope that made sense


----------



## Hexer (Feb 29, 2008)

ah, so you need an effects-processor that lets you change parameters via an external controller, right?

my idea came from what I saw on a Dream Theatre live DVD. their keyboard-player used some sort of pad that seemed to track his fingers position and how much pressure he put I think (saw it some time ago). he moved his finger to change pitch and (I think) also effects parameters and I thought its a pretty cool thing allowing for more expression and all than your usual synth/keyboard


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 29, 2008)

Hexer said:


> ah, so you need an effects-processor that lets you change parameters via an external controller, right?
> 
> my idea came from what I saw on a Dream Theatre live DVD. their keyboard-player used some sort of pad that seemed to track his fingers position and how much pressure he put I think (saw it some time ago). he moved his finger to change pitch and (I think) also effects parameters and I thought its a pretty cool thing allowing for more expression and all than your usual synth/keyboard



On some keys that is called a portamento.


----------



## CoachZ (Feb 29, 2008)

Hexer said:


> ah, so you need an effects-processor that lets you change parameters via an external controller, right?
> 
> my idea came from what I saw on a Dream Theatre live DVD. their keyboard-player used some sort of pad that seemed to track his fingers position and how much pressure he put I think (saw it some time ago). he moved his finger to change pitch and (I think) also effects parameters and I thought its a pretty cool thing allowing for more expression and all than your usual synth/keyboard



Jordan uses what is known as the Haken Continuum.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 1, 2008)

I just took an whole group shot since most of mine are unique or custom.


----------



## Sanzen (Mar 1, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> I just took an whole group shot since most of mine are unique or custom.



my goodness.


----------



## tie my rope (Mar 1, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> I just took an whole group shot since most of mine are unique or custom.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 1, 2008)

well, here's one i'm building (my first build, too)....it's a work-in progress that's currently in Mike Sherman's possession for finishing. i'll get it back in about 2-1/2 weeks and then it'll be a couple more weeks after that before it's done...need to make the final design for the pickguard and get that ordered, and i'll also be shielding the cavities with conductive shielding paint. need to decide on and order pickups, too.

as of Feb. 29:


















once it's done, it'll look something like this:







the neck was made for me by Doug at SoulMate Guitars, completely to my specs. the body was mostly my work, but i got some help from Jon at Mouradian Guitar Repair and Mike Sherman as well.


----------



## Hexer (Mar 2, 2008)

CoachZ said:


> Jordan uses what is known as the Haken Continuum.



yay, checked the website and found out a bit more about that thing. I think its something really really cool!
actually watching a few vids of that beast in use kinda inspired me to pick up my guitar and fool around a bit and I actually found out I can do similar effects. not all of the stuff of course, its still a guitar and not a continuum controlled synth after all but you definitally can do weird stuff.
just plugged into my VAmp pro, used a heavy distortion lead sound with lots of reverb, chorus and delay, switched on my wah, threw in lots of tremolo-action and had a good time haha

now I'm looking into slides and volume-pedals 

off-topic, I know, I just had to post it somewhere


----------



## Michael (Mar 2, 2008)

mikernaut said:


>



I love the one second from left.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 2, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> I just took an whole group shot since most of mine are unique or custom.



I DEMAND pics of that J. Signature.  
please

yours is lookin good ari


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 2, 2008)

give me that fucking iceman, right now 

no seriously.

or at least the specs

edit: fuckin floating trem.. nvm


----------



## brother mack (Mar 2, 2008)

The White Stef Carpenter is sweet dude. Same with the silver burst Jackson. I have never seen one like that b4.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 2, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> I just took an whole group shot since most of mine are unique or custom.



Isn't that green Iceman sig for the guitar player from White Zombie?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, its a fucking neon green and stars iceman with a lo pro 

its the J. signature, gitman from WZ as kotex said.
Used to find em on the bay cheap, never was interested. once i suddenly wanted one theyre rare as fuck, and expensive too


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 2, 2008)

One off from the Custom Shop of Yours Truly. OBSERVE MY PROWESS.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 2, 2008)

hot damn thats one serious scallop dude
looks pretty good though


----------



## emguitars (Mar 2, 2008)

here's one!





and another!





couple o' strats


----------



## Trespass (Mar 2, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> One off from the Custom Shop of Yours Truly. OBSERVE MY PROWESS.



VERY TASTY INDEED.

Do you do handouts?


----------



## ManBeast (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Pauly (Mar 2, 2008)

^

Holy. Fucking. Shit.

@[email protected] !!!!!!11111111


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok heres some more guitar porn of the ICJ100WZ 

Yeah this was on my "dream" guitar list and I was lucky enough to finally win one from Ebay a few years back when I bid on a few auctions.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Sakeido, is that an Ibanez S7320? I wish they made that in a non-trem model.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 2, 2008)

All three black ones are LACS. The maple extravaganza is custom.


----------



## Michael (Mar 2, 2008)

The Rob Johnson LACS!


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 3, 2008)

maple overload=


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 3, 2008)

Michael said:


> The Rob Johnson LACS!




whats the neck pickup again?


----------



## sakeido (Mar 3, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> Hey Sakeido, is that an Ibanez S7320? I wish they made that in a non-trem model.



yup its an S7320. Honestly the bridge is stable enough, I have no problems with it, and I too really dislike trems... never ever use them. It also feels great on the hand and there is always the option of blocking it. I did that on my Charvel with a Floyd, and now its just like a fixed bridge guitar that never goes out of tune.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 3, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> whats the neck pickup again?



PAF Pro7 (not the same as PAF7)


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


>



Man Lee I love that Cold LACS.  Now if only it didn't have that thin neck issue...


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 3, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Man Lee I love that Cold LACS.  Now if only it didn't have that thin neck issue...



Not that I would ever sell any of these three LACS but I think you would be pleasantly surprised by the Cold and Ankh LACS neck profiles! They are both consistantly 2MM deeper up the neck with a more rounded Les Paul like shape as compared to a old UV. I measured both with digital calipers this weekend while I was setting them up. The Cold LACS is by far the most massive sounding Ibanez I have ever owned. Absolutely crushing Les Paul like thickness at the bottom and top end snap due to the inordinately thick 1/2" maple top. (I also own two Les Pauls - so Im pretty picky about that particular sound in general.) The Ankh neck is just ridiculously fast with the smooth ebony board. That guitar has the lowest action of all mine because I can individually adjust the saddle heights without having to shim as on a floyd-type. They Ankh guitar is my main at the moment due to the sheer ease of play. I will most likely set up my old UV's now with higher action so I can get back to Perfect 5th pullup range since I have a dead ringer for low action. The maple guitar is coming along nicely now. I just need locking posts, a top mount nut, and wire guts and its ready to go. I was extremely concerned about the Chris Woods neck on it when I heard that Ranz wasnt too happy about his neck, but I was extremely pleased when I got it back from Patrick for finishing. Chris knocked this neck out of the park. Its a dead ringer for my GR neck profile and naked as a jaybird as far as finish barring the headstock. I will tungoil it to give it a little pore closing, but other than that its dead sexy and ready to go.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2008)

Gimmeh?   Sounds like my kind of Ibby then! I think to date one of my favorites from Ibanez was the SZ720FMTG that I owned... just had that massive Les Paul sound without the weight. Wish I held onto it.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 3, 2008)

Snap Lee - those are some awesomely awesome guitars!


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> The maple extravaganza is custom.



Chris Woods?


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, the maple beast is a Chris Woods/Patrick Sims collaboration.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> All three black ones are LACS. The maple extravaganza is custom.



Nice collection. I really like the maple extravaganza custom.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


>



Who was the one next to the cold guitar made for?


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Same guy. He was already with Ibanez pre-Cold and that was his main axe at the time. Its hard to see in the photos but its trans-black with a beautiful quilt maple top. Kinda like the KH-20's but quilt as opposed to flame and quite a few shades darker black. That guitar is currently rocking my world the most for the moment.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2008)

That Ankh axe is so freaking sexy


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 3, 2008)

technomancer said:


> That Ankh axe is so freaking sexy




I agree


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2008)

mikernaut said:


>



That thing is sexy as hell.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad you like. They sure make me happy. My left hand is actually a bit sore today I just couldnt put those guitars down last night after taking the photos lol!


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Same guy. He was already with Ibanez pre-Cold and that was his main axe at the time. Its hard to see in the photos but its trans-black with a beautiful quilt maple top. Kinda like the KH-20's but quilt as opposed to flame and quite a few shades darker black. That guitar is currently rocking my world the most for the moment.



dont suppose we could have more pictures of it  that thing looks gorgeous!


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll definitely take some more this weekend. I'll prolly need to go outside to get some sunlight so you can see the quilt action in effect since it is so dark. I wish you guys could see it in person - its just one of those things you look at in the case and go "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK....." The board is to die for as well, Ive had an Ibanez ebony itch for a long time that Ive needed to scratch.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 3, 2008)

It's a very, very nice guitar indeed


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> I'll definitely take some more this weekend. I'll prolly need to go outside to get some sunlight so you can see the quilt action in effect since it is so dark. I wish you guys could see it in person - its just one of those things you look at in the case and go "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK....." The board is to die for as well, Ive had an Ibanez ebony itch for a long time that Ive needed to scratch.



awesome, i look forward to seeing them 

i think if the one with the quilt had a trem it'd be pretty much perfect (not that it isnt, im just a whore for trems  )


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 3, 2008)

I hear ya, Im a HUGE trem whore as well. Im kinda glad they went hardtail on this one because I have quite a few trem guitars already and I'm actually happy to be able to individually adjust string height without resorting to saddle shims which never really dial in perfectly for me on an Ibanez RG/Universe radii. Additionally I'm not the biggest Edge Pro7 fan due to the softer metal, and I'm sure they would have used that on this guitar due to its fairly recent build date. I dont mind a few Edge Pro 7's but I dont really want or need any more - they just have a more muted ring than Edge7's, OFR7's, or even LoPro Edge7's.


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 3, 2008)

i know what you mean about the edge pro7s, i mean they're awesome trems and everything but something about them doesn't sit right with me, at least in comparison to the Lo-Pro 7, maybe im just being far too picky


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> i know what you mean about the edge pro7s, i mean they're awesome trems and everything but something about them doesn't sit right with me, at least in comparison to the Lo-Pro 7, maybe im just being far too picky



I agree completely. Functionally they feel great and work well, I just cant get past the more muted string snap. It works out fine on the RJ LACS because its a very bright guitar with the Swamp Ash body and X2N7 in the bridge, but on the HRG4-BX I used to have with a Mahogany body and PAF7 it was just too dark for me.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 3, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> PAF Pro7 (not the same as PAF7)


----------



## Regor (Mar 3, 2008)

Michael said:


> I love the one second from left.



I've PLAYED that one second from the left 






Hey mikernaut, you got that from Drum City Guitar Land right? I remember that guitar because they told me that BCR made the guitar with the pickup in the wrong location (Needed to be farther back).


Anyhow, here's my '89 Jackson RR Custom:






And of course, my self-customized ESP LTD MF-207 "Rhino"






And my customized Jackson RR-7


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 4, 2008)

Regor said:


> And my customized Jackson RR-7



 WOW.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, thats a great pic Regor. Yeah the Trans orange Assassin is from Drum City Guitarland. I believe I am the third owner of it as I got it from a seller on Ebay but it still has its original invoice from the store. Interesting to hear about the pickup although it looks ok positionally to me.

Alas I think I will have to part ways with it soon, as I just got the 2 custom shop Jackson 7's and I dont really need 3 sevenstrings in my collection. So it will probably be off to Ebay shortly.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 4, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> Wow, thats a great pic Regor. Yeah the Trans orange Assassin is from Drum City Guitarland. I believe I am the third owner of it as I got it from a seller on Ebay but it still has its original invoice from the store. Interesting to hear about the pickup although it looks ok positionally to me.
> 
> Alas I think I will have to part ways with it soon, as I just got the 2 custom shop Jackson 7's and I dont really need 3 sevenstrings in my collection. So it will probably be off to Ebay shortly.



How about parting with the COW 7 string custom shop??


----------



## jrf8 (Mar 4, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> I just took an whole group shot since most of mine are unique or custom.




more of greyburst please


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 4, 2008)

Would you consider selling me that Asssassin 7? I saw that on DCGL like 7 years ago and I really wanted it but someone took it from me 

Anyways, here's mine...


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> more of greyburst please



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/47030-jackson-demon-7-reborn.html#post841826


----------



## Pablo (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, after looking at all those true customs, it almost feels like cheating putting my Carvin 727 up here... But hell, it IS a one of a kind. Most unique features are the slightly odd greenburst that I dreamed up and the custom electronics. There is also a pic with my moderately rare HRG72-SOL.


----------



## drezdin (Mar 4, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Well, after looking at all those true customs, it almost feels like cheating putting my Carvin 727 up here... But hell, it IS a one of a kind. Most unique features are the slightly odd greenburst that I dreamed up and the custom electronics. There is also a pic with my moderately rare HRG72-SOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shawn (Mar 4, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Very nice.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2008)

what kind of a price do you think Agile would take to put on an Abalone binding, and move the dots on a guitar to be off-set, instead of centred?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 4, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Pablo said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...


----------



## Infused1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here are mine.


----------



## tie my rope (Mar 4, 2008)

^ i cream myself everytime i see those


----------



## Stitch (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd give up Ibanez for life if I could own the one on the right.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I'd give up Ibanez for life if I could own the one on the right.



Wow, you must reeeeally like it!


----------



## Infused1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I'd give up Ibanez for life if I could own the one on the right.



Its definitely my favorite and its staying with me. I was thinking of getting another like it in silver or black. Schecter really makes some nice stuff in the custom shop.


----------



## noodles (Mar 4, 2008)

That 007 is absolutely stunning, and my favorite Schecter body style.


----------



## Infused1 (Mar 4, 2008)

noodles said:


> That 007 is absolutely stunning, and my favorite Schecter body style.


 Yeah, and I finally got pictures that show its its true color, most of the pictures keep showing it dark. Here is a couple more. Its got a AAA curly maple neck, but its hard getting good photos of that because the neck is quartersawn and the curls dont grab the light as well as flatsawn does. 





















noodles said:


> MY KxK V7, next to the KxK Sii-7 prototype. Which, incidentally, is coming back my way permanently.
> 
> What Steve said about Rob's inlay work is true. His tolerances are tighter than a virgin before prom night. No filler at all:



I dig the black one! Simple yet tasteful!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine!


----------



## noodles (Mar 4, 2008)

Infused1 said:


> I dig the black one! Simple yet tasteful!



It is actually emerald green/black flip-flop.


----------



## Infused1 (Mar 4, 2008)

noodles said:


> It is actually emerald green/black flip-flop.



Ok, Now thats a bad ass color!


----------



## noodles (Mar 4, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


> Mine!



Now that is completely unique. What made you go with that color scheme? I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 4, 2008)

ManBeast said:


>



Bump because this needs more comments!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 4, 2008)

@ Dave: I liked the color scheme of the green dot UV. Wanted to do something similiar but different.


----------



## noodles (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, you sure as hell succeeding in a big way, then.


----------



## Regor (Mar 4, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> WOW.



Did I mention its for sale?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 4, 2008)

Infused1 said:


>


Now that is one fine looking guitar!!! I've always been a sucker for green and turquoise guitars and yours is truly a prime speciment of that family!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Stitch (Mar 4, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Bump because this needs more comments!



RG7620 conversions FTW. 

Looks epic! Oil that fretboard!


----------



## drezdin (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't have this one anymore but it was sweet


----------



## Trespass (Mar 6, 2008)

This thread makes me very sad...


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Mar 6, 2008)

Popsyche said:


>



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm swirrrrrrrrrrrl.

you look completely different than i had pictured you, like finally seeing darth vaders face. you expect james earl jones and turns out its a pale englishman


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 6, 2008)

jrf8 said:


>



i would do, horrible things to own devys horizon...


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 6, 2008)

Regor said:


> Did I mention its for sale?





> This thread makes me very sad...


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 6, 2008)

Haunted Cereal said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm swirrrrrrrrrrrl.
> 
> you look completely different than i had pictured you, like finally seeing darth vaders face. you expect james earl jones and turns out its a pale englishman



I'm just playin' the cards I was dealt! 

I no longer have the gray beard.


----------



## String Seraphim (Mar 6, 2008)

drezdin said:


> Don't have this one anymore but it was sweet



Oh man I remember that same Hellcat on the bay a while ago and was seriously considering it for some 7 string punk stuff. Man its like a timewarp seein that thing.


----------



## AVWIII (Mar 7, 2008)

Infused1 said:


>


So I've got this bag of pizza flavoured goldfish crackers, and the possibility of more on the way. I'm pretty sure it's a good trade.
Beautiful guitar, sir. The 007 has to be my favourite 7 string.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 7, 2008)

PLEASE sell it to me...

Please?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 8, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i would do, horrible things to own devys horizon...



Same here buddy. Things I wouldn't dare let come out of my mouth.  Such a beautiful guitar. I will have one one day.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's my Carvin


----------



## ilyti (Mar 10, 2008)

^
*stunned*

I love purple quilt. It's the best finish ever. My girlfriend's guitar is purple flame, and while that's very beautiful too, the quilt just gives it that hippy-trippy shimmer. Love it.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 10, 2008)

this thread is full of awesomeness


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 10, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> Ok heres some more guitar porn of the ICJ100WZ
> 
> Yeah this was on my "dream" guitar list and I was lucky enough to finally win one from Ebay a few years back when I bid on a few auctions.



i wish this came out as a 7


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 16, 2008)

Ruins said:


> this thread is full of awesomeness


so true


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 21, 2008)

i hope b3n wins GOTM 
that thang is sexay


----------



## playstopause (Mar 21, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> i hope b3n wins GOTM
> that thang is sexay



Yep, me too. But now, he's third in the ranking.


----------



## emux2 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, not as METAL as the others here but here is my homebuild NT7


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2008)

cool, first person I've seen who has bought a neck-through blank from them


----------



## bluevoodoo (Mar 22, 2008)

Let me proudly present you my brand new custom built 7-string model. Body is ash with a maple neck,set neck construction.Fretboard is a gorgeus piece of birdseye maple with abalone inlay at 12th fret.It's got a Lundgren M7 in the bridge position and I still have to find out what's going to be in the neck position (suggestions are welcome ).I ordered a custom made Schertler Bluestick electrostatic transducer to be installed under the bridge,so it has two separate outputs (one for the magnetics and one for the Schertler).Pickup rings are also handmade from ebony and maple.More pics are available in the member gallery section.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 22, 2008)

Whoa I like what you've got going on with the bottom bevel there. Sick!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 22, 2008)

bluevoodoo said:


> Let me proudly present you my brand new custom built 7-string model. Body is ash with a maple neck,set neck construction.Fretboard is a gorgeus piece of birdseye maple with abalone inlay at 12th fret.It's got a Lundgren M7 in the bridge position and I still have to find out what's going to be in the neck position (suggestions are welcome ).I ordered a custom made Schertler Bluestick electrostatic transducer to be installed under the bridge,so it has two separate outputs (one for the magnetics and one for the Schertler).Pickup rings are also handmade from ebony and maple.More pics are available in the member gallery section.



Fucking killer. Check your rep for my suggestion.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 22, 2008)

bluevoodoo said:


> Let me proudly present you my brand new custom built 7-string model. Body is ash with a maple neck,set neck construction.Fretboard is a gorgeus piece of birdseye maple with abalone inlay at 12th fret.It's got a Lundgren M7 in the bridge position and I still have to find out what's going to be in the neck position (suggestions are welcome ).I ordered a custom made Schertler Bluestick electrostatic transducer to be installed under the bridge,so it has two separate outputs (one for the magnetics and one for the Schertler).Pickup rings are also handmade from ebony and maple.More pics are available in the member gallery section.


you are copping my current project 
kidding
awesome work man!


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 22, 2008)

that thing is sick.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 22, 2008)

bluevoodoo said:


> Let me proudly present you my brand new custom built 7-string model. Body is ash with a maple neck,set neck construction.Fretboard is a gorgeus piece of birdseye maple with abalone inlay at 12th fret.It's got a Lundgren M7 in the bridge position and I still have to find out what's going to be in the neck position (suggestions are welcome ).I ordered a custom made Schertler Bluestick electrostatic transducer to be installed under the bridge,so it has two separate outputs (one for the magnetics and one for the Schertler).Pickup rings are also handmade from ebony and maple.More pics are available in the member gallery section.



oh god. that is one seriously fucking sexy guitar!
top work mate
sidenote: 400th post! woot!


----------



## bluevoodoo (Mar 22, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Fucking killer. Check your rep for my suggestion.



Thx!I might seem a bit n00b,but what do you mean by "Check your rep"?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 22, 2008)

Go at the bottom of your profile page. You'll see your rep(utation) points + comments.

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: bluevoodoo


----------



## budda (Mar 22, 2008)

that's a nice custom man!

i hope i can rangle my KxK Sii-7R..


----------



## bluevoodoo (Mar 22, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Go at the bottom of your profile page. You'll see your rep(utation) points + comments.
> 
> Sevenstring.org - View Profile: bluevoodoo



Thx!I wouldn't even have noticed it if you didn't warn me 



budda said:


> that's a nice custom man!
> 
> i hope i can rangle my KxK Sii-7R..



Thx!I'm really interested in KxK's,can hardly wait to see some pics


----------



## playstopause (Mar 22, 2008)

bluevoodoo said:


> Thx!I wouldn't even have noticed it if you didn't warn me


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> oh god. that is one seriously fucking sexy guitar!
> top work mate
> sidenote: 400th post! woot!



 That is a totally brutal looking guitar!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infused1 (Mar 23, 2008)

bluevoodoo said:


> Let me proudly present you my brand new custom built 7-string model. Body is ash with a maple neck,set neck construction.Fretboard is a gorgeus piece of birdseye maple with abalone inlay at 12th fret.It's got a Lundgren M7 in the bridge position and I still have to find out what's going to be in the neck position (suggestions are welcome ).I ordered a custom made Schertler Bluestick electrostatic transducer to be installed under the bridge,so it has two separate outputs (one for the magnetics and one for the Schertler).Pickup rings are also handmade from ebony and maple.More pics are available in the member gallery section.



Thats a cool design!


----------



## bluevoodoo (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks to all of ya!I'll post another pic I took yesterday.


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 23, 2008)

WOW.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks incredible


----------



## Papa Shank (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't know if anyones posted it so...
The Oni 8 (Bb-Ab, 660-600mm) Dan had built for me, god damn I miss her...


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2008)

^^ I love this one


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2008)

Holy cow @ that Death Angel.. Why didnt I think of that o-o

I will post the mockup pics of my Chris Woods Kelly.. Of course, as you know with CW, It wont be done til hopefully 2009, but Its coming!

(ignore the Jackson logo on headstock.. And it should be matching headstock)













And here is the Carvin Neckthru blank.. 7 string Maple fretboard SS frets


----------



## bluevoodoo (Mar 23, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> Holy cow @ that Death Angel.. Why didnt I think of that o-o
> 
> I will post the mockup pics of my Chris Woods Kelly.. Of course, as you know with CW, It wont be done til hopefully 2009, but Its coming!
> 
> ...



If I can give a little bit of advise...if you're not a Steve Vai-Satriani-like lead wizard,let your instrument be built with set neck construction.I have a neckthrough 6-string and my set neck 7 is way more wicked sounding while riffing.The advantages of the n/t construction will only come out when you'll play leads with neck pickup.And if you want to tune farther than low B,then order your guitar with at least 26,5" scale length.


----------



## ManBeast (Mar 23, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Bump because this needs more comments!



thanks man


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2008)

bluevoodoo said:


> If I can give a little bit of advise...if you're not a Steve Vai-Satriani-like lead wizard,let your instrument be built with set neck construction.I have a neckthrough 6-string and my set neck 7 is way more wicked sounding while riffing.The advantages of the n/t construction will only come out when you'll play leads with neck pickup.And if you want to tune farther than low B,then order your guitar with at least 26,5" scale length.



Well.. Carvin wont do anything other than 25.5" scale. So I was limited there. And I dont plan to tune down lower than B on this guitar anyways.

And I do use my neck pickup (Duncan Jazz 7 ftw) for almost all my lead playing. I prefer NT 10 times over setneck/bolt on.. Also, Carvin has limitations on doing only NT blanks anyways (obviously).

Im not to concerned with it, sounds great for what I want this guitar to do, which is every standard-tuning playing.


----------



## bluevoodoo (Mar 23, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> And I do use my neck pickup (Duncan Jazz 7 ftw) for almost all my lead playing. I prefer NT 10 times over setneck/bolt on.. (obviously).



I did prefer n/t too until I had my $500 (used) Schecter C7 Hellraiser besides my $2000 custom built 6-string axe (which is an incredible lead player,though) and the Schecter sounded way more chunky while riffing.NT construction provides more clarity which is good for lead playing but set-neck construction brings more chunk riffwise.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2008)

im sure I'll be content with the chunkiness of this guitar. And even then, its not really meant to be a heavy metal machine. The heaviest I ever encounter in heaviness, is thrash.. Megadeth and Death, thats about as heavy as it gets for me.


----------



## bluevoodoo (Mar 23, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> im sure I'll be content with the chunkiness of this guitar. And even then, its not really meant to be a heavy metal machine. The heaviest I ever encounter in heaviness, is thrash.. Megadeth and Death, thats about as heavy as it gets for me.



Cool!I play mainly metal music heavily influenced by Nevermore and Gathering-era Testament soundwise with a whole note downtune,so I'm in need of serious amounts of chunk badly :-D


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 23, 2008)

bluevoodoo said:


> Thanks to all of ya!I'll post another pic I took yesterday.



Holy shit, that's nice!


----------



## col (Jun 21, 2008)

So, after a 15 months of waiting, I finally received my custom 7 from Ran Guitars. I have to say it has been a pretty bad experience overall. Without going to details I experienced the worst customer service I've ever had the displeasure of dealing with.

But about the guitar, it looks and plays great! Here's some pics of it:






It arrived in a very nice heavy duty flight case.






Specs:
27" scale
All mahogany, neck through
Ebony fretboard
2x vol, tone, 3-way switch, killswitch
PU's Lundgren M7 (bridge) Lundgren Smooth Operator (neck)


























A few minor things about the guitar, the frets aren't very well sanded down, they have pretty hard edges. Also I can't set the action as low as on my Schecter.  Maybe because of the longer scale?

I got to play it today with loud volume at our rehearsal space and I have to say it was worth the wait. It has the clearest tone I've ever heard, very glassy and transparent but powerful at the same time.


----------



## Edroz (Jun 21, 2008)

here's my KxK Sii-7. incomplete, but i think it's turning out great so far!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 21, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> well, here's one i'm building (my first build, too)....it's a work-in progress.......
> once it's done, it'll look something like this:
> 
> 
> ...





still not quite done yet, but:




(that pic is a couple weeks old now, though)


----------



## TMM (Jun 21, 2008)

My KxK





A few other customs I've owned
















(the BCR is close enough for me)


----------



## mickytee (Jun 21, 2008)

the string alignment on this guitar is all messed up. everything has been shifted to the left a bit too much. the low b is too close to the edge of the fret board whilst the high e is quite far from it.

the trem is off centre and is probably what is to blame 

it is a fine looking guitar tho


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 21, 2008)

TMM said:


> (the BCR is close enough for me)



You still got that Bich?? I've seen that on Ebay before and JCGuitars.com has its "Sister" Virgin for like $1300.. Same specs exactly accept for the shape:


----------



## technomancer (Jun 21, 2008)

User01 said:


> the string alignment on this guitar is all messed up. everything has been shifted to the left a bit too much. the low b is too close to the edge of the fret board whilst the high e is quite far from it.
> 
> the trem is off centre and is probably what is to blame
> 
> it is a fine looking guitar tho



It's a common optical illusion caused by camera angle


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 21, 2008)

col said:


>



This inlay is awesome


----------



## Shaman (Jun 21, 2008)

col said:


> So, after a 15 months of waiting, I finally received my custom 7 from Ran Guitars. I have to say it has been a pretty bad experience overall. Without going to details I experienced the worst customer service I've ever had the displeasure of dealing with.
> 
> But about the guitar, it looks and plays great! Here's some pics of it:
> 
> ...



Onnittelut kitaran johdosta! On moisen komean näköinen ilmestys, ja tuo otelaudan upotus on varsinkin omaan mieleen. Oletko muuten muusikoiden.netin RAN keskustelussa osallisena?

How much did you pay for a beauty like that? At one point I was thinking of ordering a RAN myself, but I have heard countless horror stories about their customer service and the major mistakes they have done, so I decided not to go that way.

I am glad your guitar turned out great, it looks awesome and I really like the ebony fretboard and the inlay!



Kronpox said:


> This inlay is awesome



It sure is


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 21, 2008)

My carvin, that is now for sale. (There was a misunderstanding in the order and shit blahblah long story, getting a new one with some changes...)













The carvin my friend got, he have put it for sale too. he didn't like the stripes. Haha.





And the illustrated


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 21, 2008)

dude those carvins look killer! the blue/red one reminds me of some of my yomegas


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 21, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Again? Ok


dear tity fucking christ thats beautiful ... do you happen to have youtube vids?


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Pauly (Jun 22, 2008)

I just went through every page all over again... *drool*


----------



## col (Jun 22, 2008)

Shaman said:


> Onnittelut kitaran johdosta! On moisen komean näköinen ilmestys, ja tuo otelaudan upotus on varsinkin omaan mieleen. Oletko muuten muusikoiden.netin RAN keskustelussa osallisena?
> 
> How much did you pay for a beauty like that? At one point I was thinking of ordering a RAN myself, but I have heard countless horror stories about their customer service and the major mistakes they have done, so I decided not to go that way.
> 
> ...



Kiitti! Juuri tänään kirjoittelin sinnekin hiukan, nimimerkillä nakedzen.

The guitar cost me a bit over 2000. Now it propably would cost even more, seems that Ran has gotten greedy by taking more orders they can handle and raising their prices. (A sevenstring quote I got from them in 2006 was 500 less for a similar guitar).

But I'm really glad it turned out more than good. The sound it produces is so clear and huge compared to any other guitar I've ever played.


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Hexer said:


> ok, big collection of pics:
> 
> pics from the building process:
> 
> ...



That's gorgeous!!!



technomancer said:


> Oh I forgot... still in progress and will have a black burst to cover the blemish by the control switch, reversed headstock blank ebony board neck with matching flame on the headstock



If that were an archtop, it'd be my pefect guitar


----------



## Elysian (Jun 22, 2008)

heres some crapola pics of my V, and the superstrat.

























its also the RG7421 i worked on for a while but won't wind up finishing. its ok though, the necks in a better place now


----------



## buffa d (Jun 22, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/mikernaut/DSCN4636.jpg

Whoa! 
Was the Stephen carpenter model in FLAT white?
GAAAAS!
Haha I think I know what my Roter 7 is going to look like 

Now I just need to find some White 7 string pickups (or just bobbin toppers).


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Infused1 said:


> Here are mine.


 They are all absolutely gorgeous. I don't normally like painted Guitars, but these are exceptional. The quilting on the 007 is the best I've ever seen. Must have cost you a fair bit?

Sorry for the jizz on the one in the middle, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 22, 2008)

That superstrat is soooooo sexy.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jun 22, 2008)

Paul Warren said:


>



is that color changing? or just that way all the time? It looks sick as hell!


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 22, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> You still got that Bich?? I've seen that on Ebay before and JCGuitars.com has its "Sister" Virgin for like $1300.. Same specs exactly accept for the shape:



I own it now


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 22, 2008)

Elysian said:


>



Just amazing... Looks fantastic!  Beautiful!


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 22, 2008)

buffa d said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/mikernaut/DSCN4636.jpg
> 
> Whoa!
> Was the Stephen carpenter model in FLAT white?
> ...



Yep its a white Carpenter that I have been adding more white to. Just put on some pearloid tuner heads to replace the chrome ones. 

Well you could always spray paint (white) some 7 string Emg's or Blackouts and throw them in. (if you cant find white ones)


----------



## Aled Smith (Jun 23, 2008)

Haunted Cereal said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm swirrrrrrrrrrrl.
> 
> you look completely different than i had pictured you, like finally seeing darth vaders face. you expect james earl jones and turns out its a pale englishman



hahahahaha  by any chance did you go in the navy for a while? or perhaps pick up the soap in the shower in jail?


----------



## buffa d (Jun 23, 2008)

Technomancer!
Does your guitar have piezos?
What bridge is that?

Oh and I just have to say that the white SC model is the sweetest guitar I've seen in a loooong time.
You just don't find any white axes anymore. It's all black nowadays..


----------



## Pauly (Jun 23, 2008)

Saw this on Jemsite and thought it was a pretty cool 7620 mod, needs a Sustainer though!


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 23, 2008)

That fretboard is insane!


----------



## Pauly (Jun 25, 2008)

I think this thread should be stickied. *FAP FAP FAP*


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Jun 25, 2008)

Pauly said:


> I think this thread should be stickied. *FAP FAP FAP*



If you keep that up I'm sure it will be sticky 

Seriously though, that fretless is amazing


----------



## tie my rope (Jun 25, 2008)

soo many sick guitars in this thread ! gives me gas for my own custom


----------



## Blind Faith (Jun 25, 2008)

this thread makes me wonder about the limited time KxK's and if there is any pics of them


----------



## TMM (Jun 25, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> You still got that Bich?? I've seen that on Ebay before and JCGuitars.com has its "Sister" Virgin for like $1300.. Same specs exactly accept for the shape:



No, BLopez has it currently


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## evolutionmb (Jun 25, 2008)

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/7530/swirltwo1su6.jpg
Custom alder body from Chris Woods, swirl by Patrick Sims
Kind of a cross between a universe and jem. 
Sorry for the crappy image quality, as I had to enlarge the pictures
with GIMP on Linux. Going with pink and green pup configuration.
Not sure which Dimarzio's I want in it yet, so I'm up for any suggestions.
The body is made of alder, because
I wanted a brighter sounding wood and have way too many guitars made
of basswood. RG7420 neck is going on the body, and the headstock has already been
painted jet black with a neon green decal. Additionally, cosmo black
hardware and green switch/knobs.
Should be at my house in about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 25, 2008)

B Lopez said:


>



Man that is NICE!!! I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## UGH (Jun 25, 2008)

Best thread ever, I'm all warm and squishy inside. Hexer's Ran V for the win!


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 28, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Man that is NICE!!! I'd buy that for a dollar!



One dollar hmmm. If one dollar, than I might.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2008)

evolutionmb said:


> Custom alder body from Chris Woods, swirl by Patrick Sims
> Kind of a cross between a universe and jem.
> Sorry for the crappy image quality, as I had to enlarge the pictures
> with GIMP on Linux. Going with pink and green pup configuration.
> ...



Sick swirl!


----------



## TaronKeim (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is my custom Soloway Swan LN7... she'll be in my hands by next Saturday.











Here is the completed page for it:

H215

_TJK*


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 28, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> That fretboard is insane!



I dont see any frets


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 28, 2008)

Before i wired it


----------



## El Caco (Jun 28, 2008)

TaronKeim said:


> Here is my custom Soloway Swan LN7... she'll be in my hands by next Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of the pickup rings but that is beautiful


----------



## TaronKeim (Jun 28, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I'm not a fan of the pickup rings but that is beautiful



U no lke teh eBony!?

Thanks man, I haven't even had'er in my hands yet, I can hardly wait. The pickup rings were custom carved out of blocks of ebony to match the blackwood knobs and are carved to fit the pickups exactly which are not quite the size of a full bucker.

_TJK*


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 29, 2008)

That's a sweet guitar, Taron. I wonder how the P-90 will sound.


----------



## TaronKeim (Jun 29, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> That's a sweet guitar, Taron. I wonder how the P-90 will sound.




Thanks Simon... if you go to Soloway Guitars and check out some of the guitars with those blade pickups, it'll give you an idea, though mine are wound a little hotter with more midrange than the standard wind. What I'm curious to hear is the bladed humbucker, which is essentially two P90 wound single-coils side by side. The P90 in the bridge is based off a Charlie Christian type pickup and has the same output as a medium bucker with a throaty clear tone.

That all said and done... words say a lot... but they don't tell you how it'll sound, haha. Jim will be doing a soundclip of the guitar with his cleaner than clean tone sometime in the next couple of days so check out the page for the guitar if you're interested H215

Can't wait to lay my hands on that bad girl! Now I just gotta figure out what amp to use.

_TJK*


----------



## evolutionmb (Aug 11, 2008)

Finally have some better pictures of my new custom
7string swirl. Going with Evo bridge, blaze middle and neck.
Cross between a UV/Jem
Don't want to rehash the details on the build because they
still give me nightmares, but here it is.. Going with green pups
on the outside and a single pink middle. Lo-pro7 trem
ImageShack - Hosting :: 1023007nh5.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: 1023008yk0.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: 1023006yc7.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: 1023013bg6.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: 1023011zu1.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: 1023010xl4.jpg


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow this thread is amazing. So many nice guitars


----------



## Heeboja (Aug 12, 2008)

So many nice guitars. Doesn't help my GAS for a custom at all. I wish I had the money :,(


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is my KXK I should have soon.






Here is the ESP I just bought from a forum member.






Here is my Kamikaze if you havent already seen it.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 12, 2008)

Holy crap.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hahahah I'm liking the pink strings on the ESP


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> Hahahah I'm liking the pink strings on the ESP




Hehe, previous owner did that, although I did just order a few sets of six string pink (didnt see a seven string option), and seven string black. Will try alternating pink and black just for maximum goof factor.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Here is my KXK I should have soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





that looks tasty


----------



## cody2guns (Aug 12, 2008)

SCHECTER C-7 HELLRAISER 08 MODEL


----------



## Pauly (Aug 13, 2008)

Leftyyyyy ftw!


----------



## El Caco (Aug 14, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Here is my KXK I should have soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that's nice


----------



## HaGGuS (Aug 14, 2008)

Australian customs have mine. 
But soon it will be in my hot little hands. 
The day of its arrival shall be known as "The day of many w00ts"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2008)

I love KxK's headstock's, they always look amazing.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 14, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> Australian customs have mine.
> But soon it will be in my hot little hands.
> The day of its arrival shall be known as "The day of many w00ts"



man, im looking forward to the day of many w00ts!


----------



## kmanick (Aug 14, 2008)

damn these KXKs look great.
I hope Rob does a run of 25.5 's with floyds on them soon

Lee, if the one you just grabbed was 25.5 I wouldn't have been able to resist grabbing it.
Congrats , that's a beautiful piece.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 14, 2008)

Few updates on the Sherman, my latest custom piece:






















OM NOM NOM!


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 14, 2008)

Holy shit! That sherman is amazing! His work never stops amazing me.

I have a KxK hopefully coming soon, dont have any pics yet but will post when i get them.

Specs: Sii-7R Carved top, 27" neck, Black stain, ebony fretboard, Blackouts


----------



## HaGGuS (Aug 14, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Few updates on the Sherman, my latest custom piece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness. 
That looks fucking awesome.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 15, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Few updates on the Sherman, my latest custom piece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks amazing


----------



## jrf8 (Aug 15, 2008)

Edroz said:


> here's my KxK Sii-7. incomplete, but i think it's turning out great so far!




i spot a kahler route..


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 15, 2008)

kmanick said:


> damn these KXKs look great.
> I hope Rob does a run of 25.5 's with floyds on them soon
> 
> Lee, if the one you just grabbed was 25.5 I wouldn't have been able to resist grabbing it.
> Congrats , that's a beautiful piece.



I've actually changed my thinking on 27" vs. 25.5" recently. Initially, my only experience was with a 1077XL and 2228, which are nice, but didnt really sway me away from the 25.5" dark side of the force. Since I picked up the ESP CS - Jeez, I need at least a few 27"s in the herd for those big-ass chords. I can only imagine this will be further confirmed by the Mahogany KXK. My next custom quote out there is also a 27" for the same reasons. *Cough, cough...Mike...cough...nudge..nudge....wink...wink....*


----------



## kmanick (Aug 15, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> I've actually changed my thinking on 27" vs. 25.5" recently. Initially, my only experience was with a 1077XL and 2228, which are nice, but didnt really sway me away from the 25.5" dark side of the force. Since I picked up the ESP CS - Jeez, I need at least a few 27"s in the herd for those big-ass chords. I can only imagine this will be further confirmed by the Mahogany KXK. My next custom quote out there is also a 27" for the same reasons. *Cough, cough...Mike...cough...nudge..nudge....wink...wink....*


I had no problems with 26.5 (Loomis, BlackJack, or hellraiser), but I've never played a 27.
I'd hate to drop 2 grand on something that I would immediately move
(for a loss), plus I don't know what these KXK necks feel like.
I'm actually thinking about maybe grabbing a Rico thru Nick, as I loved the neck on his white one, but it's still going to be a ways off.
Is your ESP "Lynch job" a 27?


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Kamikaze is 25.5, but the crazy camo colored Stef7 is 27". (The pink/purple/white/black one that I recently bought from a forum member.)


----------



## Vairocarnal (Aug 17, 2008)

Did you have to build a case for that beast of an Axe or were you lucky enough to find one that miraculously fit?


----------



## heffergm (Aug 18, 2008)

For posterity...


----------



## Infused1 (Aug 18, 2008)

heffergm said:


> For posterity...



That is one of the coolest Carvins!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 18, 2008)

heffergm said:


> For posterity...



Holy shit! I didn't know Carvin made silver bursts! IMO that actually makes the shape look good!


----------



## heffergm (Aug 18, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Holy shit! I didn't know Carvin made silver bursts! IMO that actually makes the shape look good!



They don't anymore... mine was the last one they agreed to do


----------



## Pauly (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't stress just how important it is this thread stays on the first page!


----------



## sworth9411 (Sep 1, 2008)

DIY paint on rg7621. Post Apocalyptic paint job I think it came out Brutal.

Taken with a Mac so its not a Lefty.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 1, 2008)

Carvin 727






















The Illustrated Luthier 8


----------



## Scootman1911 (Sep 1, 2008)

The inlays on that 8 are awesome.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the way that Carvin came out.


----------



## klutvott (Sep 1, 2008)

cataclysm child. that is the most awesome carvin i have EVER seen. The paint looks REALLY NICE!


----------



## sakeido (Sep 1, 2008)

Dropped2C said:


> Here's mine, it's not as nice s most of these but I still dig it
> 
> Mammoth Custom 27 fret
> I also talked to Ron at Mammoth, we are working out the details for my next custom, it's going to be a single cut 7 string. I should have it in about 6 months. I can't wait



That guitar looks great man, the pickups are a little close together but hey 27 straight frets on a PRS style guitar looks way, way better than I thought it would.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Sep 1, 2008)

i would have gone for ebony on catalysm's carvin


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 2, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> The Illustrated Luthier 8



That guitar is fucking amazing.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 2, 2008)

klutvott said:


> cataclysm child. that is the most awesome carvin i have EVER seen. The paint looks REALLY NICE!



It's funny. About 50% love it and 50% don't like it, haha. The pictures of it looks kinda weird though. It looks much better in real life I think.



Se7enMeister said:


> i would have gone for ebony on catalysm's carvin



I ordered first a 747 that was pretty similar with ebony, then I chose birdseye on this one and I couldn't have been happier with the birdseye. I know what you mean though. It was a hard choice.


----------



## sworth9411 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have to say im not into Carvins, and I hated that combo at first, but it is really growing on me. Super unique very cool look.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 4, 2008)

Keeping this on the first page! 

Matt's beast...


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/19345-custom-rg7620.html I don't know if you guys remember this one, but I had this put together back in 06 and then I traded it to clydefrog. I really miss this thing, it's my favorite guitar I've ever had, and I've had almost 20 different guitars. I think someone on here still has it. Anyone willing to claim ownership?


----------



## Pauly (Sep 4, 2008)

Going to post a few of the Feline 7's Jonathan's made.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 4, 2008)

Jonathan's guitars are incredible - Deffo recommend.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 4, 2008)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/19345-custom-rg7620.html I don't know if you guys remember this one, but I had this put together back in 06 and then I traded it to clydefrog. I really miss this thing, it's my favorite guitar I've ever had, and I've had almost 20 different guitars. I think someone on here still has it. Anyone willing to claim ownership?



Wow. that RG is amazing!!! Hope you get it back, if I had a guitar that badass I don't think there would be anything to make me part with it.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 5, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Jonathan's guitars are incredible - Deffo recommend.



Aye, should really take some pics of mine!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Sep 5, 2008)

CARVIN 7 String Custom Shop


----------



## HaGGuS (Sep 5, 2008)

That carvin is Wicked looking.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 6, 2008)

The quilt between the pickups are insane!


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 6, 2008)

Work in progress


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah the quilt is a AAA, as defined by Carvin. Its a really sweet guitar.


----------



## Demanufacture (Sep 14, 2008)

dowenprs said:


> Here are a few pictures of my pig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where do you get the foam at that you put under the strings on your headstock? 

i cant find that stuff anywhere lol


----------



## Shallow faith (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

Here's another custom one, my lefty Visser 7 .
Enjoy.














More pictures can be viewed here.
MySpace.com - Shallow Faith Custom 7-stringer

Grtz,

Nico.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 15, 2008)

Demanufacture said:


> where do you get the foam at that you put under the strings on your headstock?
> 
> i cant find that stuff anywhere lol



well.. you can find some in boxes with digital cameras  at least i got foam from there... I dont know where others get theirs...


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 15, 2008)

Demanufacture said:


> where do you get the foam at that you put under the strings on your headstock?
> 
> i cant find that stuff anywhere lol



A thread about this can be found here.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 15, 2008)

I get mine from random crap that gets shipped to me. If you get one package that uses that kind of foam, you'll be set for quite a while.


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 15, 2008)

I got mine from EMG package. It's use very commonly. I bet asking your local electronic shop helps.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 15, 2008)

Shallow faith said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's another custom one, my lefty Visser 7 .
> Enjoy.
> ...




nice man, nice Carbon Fibre Coffee Table too


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it's just wicker.


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 15, 2008)

wicked wicker it is. The second pic one looks like very large fibres of carbon.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## mikernaut (Sep 29, 2008)

WOOO loving that ESP "Forest" is it? or is it another shape?


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 29, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Carvin 727
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are TOO awesome!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 29, 2008)

Keep em coming guys.


----------



## nikt (Oct 16, 2008)

random pic of a new toy 







men I need to buy some new strings and clean the fucker


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 16, 2008)

nikt said:


> random pic of a new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 what the hell is that?  I want Body shots


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Oct 16, 2008)

i would say it is a 14 string guitar


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2008)

Holy shit... what!?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 16, 2008)

isnt that one of korns double neck 7 strings man?


----------



## nikt (Oct 16, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> isnt that one of korns



yes it is



7 Strings of Hate said:


> double neck 7 strings man?



no


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 16, 2008)

WTF???  explain yourself good sir then sell it to me!


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is the sister of Nikt's guitar:


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 16, 2008)

that also looks rather like the acoustic korn used on the unplugged thing, what the hell? I've never seen people owning korn guitars before!


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 16, 2008)

The Bison, for those who havent seen it already:

Low B to High A


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> that also looks rather like the acoustic korn used on the unplugged thing, what the hell? I've never seen people owning korn guitars before!



might be that guitar They dont use acoustics on any of there albums (At least not live. maybe they do on te albums) 



How would you find stings forit though?  (the 14 string one) Hell how would you get 7 strings for the 7 string one?



eelblack2 said:


> The Bison, for those who havent seen it already:
> 
> Low B to High A



I like this. Even the LED the top is Sweet those LEDs change randomly or can you change them to the color you want?


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 16, 2008)

The third knob/pot looking thing can fix on any of the three colors.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 16, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> The third knob/pot looking thing can fix on any of the three colors.



Cool  Whats the scale on that?


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Cool  Whats the scale on that?



25.5" because of the high A which is a .006 Goodman string.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 16, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> 25.5" because of the high A which is a .006 Goodman string.



nice. Have you tryed it like the FM-408 tunings yet? Who made it?


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a RG2228 also, and honestly after having that a few months with the low F#, I find the high A much more useful for me. Mike Sherman built that beast.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 16, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> I have a RG2228 also, and honestly after having that a few months with the low F#, I find the high A much more useful for me. Mike Sherman built that beast.



well since you have the rg2228 I guess there wasnt any use for the F# on the Sherman  Whats that bad boy made out of?


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 16, 2008)

Lots of gorgeous pictures being put up lately, guys! Michael, that's got to be one of the nicest 727 finishes I've seen, and nikt, how the hell did you get that 14-string Ibanez?


----------



## nikt (Oct 17, 2008)

I bought it on egay just like Lee bought his 7 string , same seller. The black 7 string is the one from korns MTV acoustic concert.

Now I wish I could have both of them


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 17, 2008)

nikt said:


> I bought it on egay just like Lee bought his 7 string , same seller. The black 7 string is the one from korns MTV acoustic concert.
> 
> Now I wish I could have both of them



I agree  I always wanted a 14 string since I saw the "K-14" in the back of a guitar world a few years back


----------



## drmosh (Oct 17, 2008)

my custom 8


----------



## noodleplugerine (Oct 17, 2008)

Love that big neck pocket.


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 17, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> well since you have the rg2228 I guess there wasnt any use for the F# on the Sherman  Whats that bad boy made out of?



African Mahogany body and neck with a Birdseye F/B.
1/4" Walnut Burl Droptop.
Pups are Nordstrand passives.
Bridge is Hipshot


----------



## HANIAK (Oct 17, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Saw this on Jemsite and thought it was a pretty cool 7620 mod, needs a Sustainer though!


WOW! I'm in love!


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 17, 2008)

there are enough 8s in this thread I'll get a small piece of the pie-






two custom Agile Intrepids for me and my buddy, mine is on the left


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 17, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> African Mahogany body and neck with a Birdseye F/B.
> 1/4" Walnut Burl Droptop.
> Pups are Nordstrand passives.
> Bridge is Hipshot



 nice


----------



## Harry (Oct 18, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> there are enough 8s in this thread I'll get a small piece of the pie-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 7, 2008)

Did this thread die?
Lets bring it to life again!

I had a NPD recently:











DiMarzio x2n and a high z q-tuner.


----------



## 70Seven (Nov 7, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Did this thread die?
> Lets bring it to life again!
> 
> I had a NPD recently:
> ...




Man that guitar is so weird, in a good way. I've never seen those colors together on a guitar, and with the pickup combo, way to be original hehe. I like it.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 7, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> You still got that Bich?? I've seen that on Ebay before and JCGuitars.com has its "Sister" Virgin for like $1300.. Same specs exactly accept for the shape:



I live right by that store. Ive played that bc, its pretty cool!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 7, 2008)

I still love that guitar, Michael. By the way, what do all those extra switches do? Parallel, coil tap, and switching between inner/outer coils in split mode? Maybe a phase switch?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks man. I love it too 
I have no idea what those switches do, but they look cool!
Ok, it's two splitters and a phase


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 7, 2008)

Bestt Carvin Everrr

haha. except for my Carvin project thingy that Elysian is finishing up for me. Carvin Neck on an Ibanez S body. Woot. I'll post it here as soon as he gives me some good pics, or when I get it hopefully this month.


----------



## Totem_37 (Nov 7, 2008)

Some more Carvin here...

My barebones workhorse DC727... got the M7 in it, which sounds especially amazing in that wood combo. Also put the kill button where the volume knob came because I hate guitars that have knobs in that position. (And the kill button is fun to play with)


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 8, 2008)

^i really like that mate!


----------



## winterlover (Nov 8, 2008)

i wants a carvins nows


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 8, 2008)

I want another! And one more after that


----------



## Heeboja (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Humanoid (Nov 8, 2008)

My first Warmoth.. Sorry about the quality. Had to use phone's cam  Better pictures later.

Mahogany with carved swamp ash top and satin finished maple neck with ebony fretboard. Sweet


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 8, 2008)

^ thats pretty bad ass! Awesome looking guitar!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 8, 2008)

daemon barbeque said:


>



Fixed.

Custom shop? I thought that was just a repainted 7x20.


----------



## lobee (Nov 8, 2008)

It's a "One Off", and a sexy one at that.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 8, 2008)

It's a fixed up 1527 if I recall.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 8, 2008)

lobee said:


> It's a "One Off", and a sexy one at that.



I don't think a repainted production guitar counts as a one off.



Xaios said:


> It's a fixed up 1527 if I recall.



Ah! Well still.

Don't get me wrong. I really like the guitar; I just don't think it counts as a custom or a one off. It's a custom_ized_ production guitar, even if it is a sexy one.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah it's highly customized 1527 ,and a Unique one.
The changes are 
All Scalloped fretboard
The body is filled with epoxy-resin
The otert adges are rounded
The inner side of the lower horn is sculpted
The Neck PU cavity was filled with fiber-glass
And the other electronic differences.
But if you stil think it's not one of a kind ,i can remove it


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 8, 2008)

Anything that happened to the guitar aftermarket is custom_izing_. I'm not trying to be an ass or tell you to take it down, though.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 8, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Anything that happened to the guitar aftermarket is custom_izing_. I'm not trying to be an ass or tell you to take it down, though.  Just sayin'.




Technically true.

One thing that puzzles me, though.


Why do they call them one-offs? Shouldn't it be One-Ofs, cause there's only "One Of" them?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 8, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Anything that happened to the guitar aftermarket is custom_izing_. I'm not trying to be an ass or tell you to take it down, though.  Just sayin'.



I know man I know heheh 

Okay , I will take it away...


----------



## Totem_37 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> ^i really like that mate!



many thanks sir


----------



## Harry (Nov 8, 2008)

DB, I still love that Ibanez


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 8, 2008)

Leave it in DB, You're not the first one to post a customized guitar, just to the first for someone to notice.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## mlp187 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pauly said:


>


 
My pants are soaked. Who the F made that? 
I also noticed it doesn't look very lefty - are you ambidextrous, or are you left handed and play right handed guitars? Regardless, I've got a boner for your guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2008)

nikt said:


> yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> no




:|

I wants!

Are there any other 14 strings on the market?


----------



## raydn1 (Dec 10, 2008)

My Schecter Omen7. "The Lady In Red"


----------



## lobee (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice. "The Bearded Lady In Red"


----------



## Pauly (Dec 10, 2008)

mlp187 said:


> My pants are soaked. Who the F made that?
> I also noticed it doesn't look very lefty - are you ambidextrous, or are you left handed and play right handed guitars? Regardless, I've got a boner for your guitar.



someone made it on project guitar, check the first couple of pages on the 'in progress' forum.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 10, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Carvin 727
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not trying to be a dick, so I'm telling you first: When I get a custom sherman, I may have to steal that inlay. I've always wanted to see something like that and it turned out superb


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 11, 2008)

I stole the shape of the body from bulb, so I'm no better myself, haha.


----------

